# Our Motorhome has been stolen - Kettering, northants



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Heartbroken !! Someone has stolen the motorhome while it was in the garage being repaired, sometime last night - 

ROLLERTEAM written across the front in RED - From Kettering, Northants. 
Rollerteam 600g - Base side panel does not match rest of van, neither does back bumper, off grey. FJ56 XYH

PLEASE share with any other sites you are on.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you post some photos, might help someone spot it?


Have you posted on social media sites?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Feel for you.

Hope there is no issue with the insurers cover whilst in the garage, I know they will try to get out of paying if they can. I am sure there was a post years ago saying Comfort didn't cover you whilst in the garage.

Paul.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

yes I remember that too, just can't stop crying right now but will get my head together at some stage. Changed out lives and just can't imagine life without it.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Posted on FB and some other sites, just working my way through them. cannot work out how to get pics on here any more.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Posted on FB and some other sites, just working my way through them. cannot work out how to get pics on here any more.


Click on quote then drag and drop a picture. Then click submit


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

A couple of images , hoping anything helps x Thanks for sharing


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just a bit more info to those who know what they are looking at - It has a SOG unit fitted, it has refillable gas tank with filler on outside. It has external BBQ point, no Ariel, nature pure tap separate next to sink. You may be parked next to it and just want to verify before acting.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have put it on the wildies for you.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry to learn of your loss of the MH

When you have done the initial spreading of the info on the MH, as you are doing, and when you have got over the shock, I would be asking a few questions of the garage, or expecting the Police to do so.

I presume the garage had the keys. Have they still got them or were they stolen to drive the MH away? If so where were the keys overnight? Were they in a secure location/safe?

Is there an alarm fitted? Was the alarm set before the garage closed?

I am only an amateur sleuth so maybe some of our constabulary friends can provide more help.

If you need any help with the insurance claim please PM me.

Geoff


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I'm sure Coppo's post was well - meaning, just not terribly helpful when Mandy and Andy are upset enough at the moment. Just to confirm, Comfort do provide cover when the vehicle is in the care of a garage and have done for several years now.

Regards

Roger


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> ROLLERTEAM written across the front in RED


So sorry to hear that Mandy. However, you might want to change the info above - till I saw the pic I was expecting to look for ROLLERTEAM actually _written _in red, whereas it's written in ...navy?

But what's that sitting on the bonnet - it looks very unusual?


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this, thinking of you guys.
Don't worry about your insurance company, even if they don't cover it, the garages will, they have to by law (best mate owns a garage)
Lee


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

An update,, garage called, CCTV next door shows large wagon turn up, lift the van put it on the back of the truck and drive off. Around 2.30am. At least it is evidence for the insurers, no reg seen on wagon as yet.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry I got the colour wrong, maybe the shadow bit is in red. It was just a magnetic poster on front with our name on as we were on a rally at the time, with this lot as it happens!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> An update,, garage called, CCTV next door shows large wagon turn up, lift the van put it on the back of the truck and drive off. Around 2.30am. At least it is evidence for the insurers, no reg seen on wagon as yet.


Good heavens - what a brass neck! Let's hope the police can act on that quickly.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well we broke the 3000 for FB shares plus lots of other sites but sadly still no news, CCTV shows an Iveco truck and 2 cars, took them 45 mins to get in and away. Think they may have had to break steering and manhandle it out into road before lifting. 
The thought of others living in it is really hard and using our things. 
Have to get in touch with insurance if police have no more info after 4 days.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this. I can't imagine how horrible it must be for you.
Whats the registation - easier tospot than a description.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

StephandJohn said:


> So sorry to hear about this. I can't imagine how horrible it must be for you.
> Whats the registation - easier tospot than a description.


FJ56 XYH - it's in the initial post ;-)


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry -- I missed it in the trauma of imagining how I'd feel if it happend to us.
Do hope yoou get good news.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't suppose there is any other footage from other businesses close to your garage.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

It wasn't a garage as in our garage it was a repair garage which is where the CCTV camera images came from, same from next door unit, neither got the reg of the truck or the 2 cars with it. Starting to come to terms with it now, we know we have to move on so trying to list all that was in there, what a nightmare! 

They want photo's or receipts/invoices of things claimed, going to take forever, most of this I kept in a folder in bottom of van wardrobe.

There is going to be an excellent car boot sale somewhere next weekend. 

Mandy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> It wasn't a garage as in our garage it was a repair garage which is where the CCTV camera images came from, same from next door unit, neither got the reg of the truck or the 2 cars with
> 
> Mandy


I was meaning other businesses near to where yours was in for repair.

Shame that there wasn't any, I feel for you.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

i keep reading this and feeling horrible for you!
It's made us look at our insurances and phone them just to check what we would need if it happened to us.
The van is with Safeguard who would only want receipts for large items and our household insurance (through Caravan and Camping Club) said the same - we're covered by them for personal things like cameras, laptops phones but everything else in the mh would be through the mh insurance.
Safeguard also said that we would be insured if the mh was in for a service etc but if it was on a forecaourt waiting to be sold it wouldn't be - didn't know this so I'm glad we found out.
Thanks for keeping us updated - we're thinking about you.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Knowing that unfortunately the police will not pull out all resources, have you driven or walked the area, the low loader or trailer will have had to take a route away from the garage and there maybe other CCTV that they will have passed. You have the time and date, make notes and approach them for checks on their cameras. Before the fresh loop starts.

Good luck.

Make a list of items individually and apart, it is surprising what one forgets and remembers.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry for you, Mandy and Andy. I guess you never thought that would happen! None of us would.

The thought of it gives me a sick feeling and reminds me why I spend good money keeping van in a secure lock-up for the winter. 

Sadly, I guess hope is fading now. Then all I can do is wish you smooth sailing with your insurer and a fab new motorhome to come.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just wondering how you are and if there is any news?
Steph


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would be good to hear some good news.

cabby


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry for delay in post, just could not find this thread anywhere. No news at all, nothing from police or anyone else, had a few sightings of MH's but none ours. 

Insurance (safeguard) is on the case but its small steps at a time. Asking for items missing, insured up to £3,000 already up to over £6,000. Sent list, got photo's and some receipts , but now asking for approx time of purchase so they can deduct for wear and tear , really! 

Do they think I know when and where each of the approx 300 items listed where bought and the date. There are 3 of us trying to work this out, just impossible apart from guess work.

They almost want to tempt you into lying or making a mistake so they can wipe the board clean and accuse you so they don't have to pay out. Well thats is how it feels anyway. 

Looking at replacements and just praying for a decent deal with them. Wanting either 3 berth with single beds, or rear lounge (for single beds) with overhead (scout is one we like)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thinking of you both

It will work out

And eventually you will put it behind you

Patience 

It may have been special to you

But it is only a van

It can be replaced

And it will be

And you will be off on your travels

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it a coincidence that most of the stole motorhomes I have heard about are based on the Transit?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No Ray, they are easily stolen.

From another forum.

If you have a MK6 / MK7 transit it is really important that you defend against you van being stolen. It takes less than two minutes to steal these vans without the keys and without damaging the vans. If you have a transit you need to:

1) Change the drivers door lock to a high security barrel. (The picks for these locks cost £20 and anyone can use them to open the van)
2) Get a disclok for the steering wheel. (this will deter the thieves)
3) Move or protect the ODB port. (They can program a new key in seconds with a device that cost £85)

£105 gets you a kit that can steal any of these vans.

Please if you own one spend £150 and making it far harder to steal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Will the garages insurance pick up the shortfall on the contents insurance, £6k seems an awful lot of none fixed items to have in a van, we must really be paupers, I'd struggle to make up a £1000 I reckon.

I hope it's soon a dim memory and you're back on the road.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How heart breaking your story is. I am so sorry for you, we´ve only had our Navajo a short time, but I can imagine how upset we would be if it was stolen. 

I hope everything sorts itself out for you very soon.
Jan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just looking at new vans - Found this one at silly price - however the same van (have checked reg plate) is for sale 3 other times at £5,300 in 3 different towns. I realise its a NO NO ! but why keep advertising with the same people.

http://ads.caravansforsale.co.uk/mo...-6-berth-berth-2012-used-good-conditio/530879

Thanks for all your good wishes, as for the £6000, you should have seen our garage for a start, and you would not believe the cost of replacing what seems just simple things. Cadac, Remoska, Double skillet, 4 sleeping bags, towels and fleece blankets at least 6 paniers baskets for bikes, just bought one this year £42. .

Mandy x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Just looking at new vans - Found this one at silly price - however the same van (have checked reg plate) is for sale 3 other times at £5,300 in 3 different towns. I realise its a NO NO ! but why keep advertising with the same people.
> 
> http://ads.caravansforsale.co.uk/mo...-6-berth-berth-2012-used-good-conditio/530879
> 
> ...


I wasn't suggesting you were not telling the truth, I just couldn't and still can't imagine anyone having so much stuff in their van.

After posting I wondered how much we had, and it didn't get in to 4 figures :crying::crying:

Link didn't work for me Mandy


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Right click on link and open in a new window

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Right click on link and open in a new window
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Tried that Dave and Ctrl + Click, it opens then closes right away.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> Right click on link and open in a new window
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Thanks. That worked for me using Firefox on Windows 7 Professional.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Re the £6,000 at replacement cost.

Our two bicycles would come to over a Grand for starters. Then a duvet and 3 sets of covers, sheets and pillow cases must be £4-500, then inverter, Times Atlas(was £80 10 years ago), laptop £350, couple of hand-luggage bags, clothing, footwear including walking boots, and outdoor wear, binoculars - goes on and on....

I reckon we could be well on the way to £4-5K if not £6K

Forgot the cash - early in trip could be £1K - actually last trip we came back with €1K

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TV, £120
PVR £50
Cyclone £20
Bedding £100 max
Clothing/footwear £200 max
Food £100 or less
Booze £0
Toiletries etc £50
Misc stuff £100 ish

Not much really all but the above would not be in the van if in a garage as we empty after each trip usually.

Anything else would be fixed to the van permanently so would not need contents cover .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That can be so when you are traveling in the MH Geoff.

This is a lesson to us all, don´t leave valuables in the van when its away from home without you.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> That can be so when you are traveling in the MH Geoff.
> 
> This is a lesson to us all, don´t leave valuables in the van when its away from home without you.
> Jan


There is no option to leaving stuff in the MH when one flies home.

There again the contents are worth a lot less than the MH


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> There is no option to leaving stuff in the MH when one flies home.
> 
> There again the contents are worth a lot less than the MH


Well Geoff we know your not like the rest of us, we don´t go flying about like wot you do. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find it makes my arms ache too.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

And contents cover does not apply when the van is in storage.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I dontknow

iPad , kindle light 

Kindle

Apple MacBook Pro

Road hawk dash cam 

Built in IGo sat nav

Tomtom 
I phone 

And the hound from hell

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Well Geoff we know your not like the rest of us, we don´t go flying about like wot you do. :grin2:


Jan

As you know we do not choose to do the interrupted trips and flying home - it is just forced on us by family commitments.

Fortunately we have so far been able to leave the MH on private premises, out of site from the road and in secure areas.

Anyway, which is more important? - family or possessions?

Kev

It makes my brain and patience ache - 'cos the last few times we had no choice except Ryanair and Stansted with no transfer facilities.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> As you know we do not choose to do the interrupted trips and flying home - it is just forced on us by family commitments.
> Fortunately we have so far been able to leave the MH on private premises, out of site from the road and in secure areas.
> ...


Of course I know, only teasing. Your a brick, _no its not misspelt for all those wicked people who are thinking otherwise. _
Basia is an 0 though. :grin2:
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually the hound from hell
Could be a winner

Who the hell would want him ?

If you do pm me

He will deafen you if people approach our van

He will kill anyone who tries to enter

He will adore anyone he meets outside
He will be constantly wet if near sea or lake

He is what he is

The MHF hound from hell

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

No prizes for guessing who's the boss in that home (m/home!)

HfH! he may be a teddy bear but he scares the hell out of me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> As you know we do not choose to do the interrupted trips and flying home - it is just forced on us by family commitments.
> 
> ...


My reply was to Jans comment immediately above Geoff, not to your post.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My reply was to Jans comment immediately above Geoff, not to your post.


I did realise that but responded to yours anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I did realise that but responded to yours anyway.


Now I'm confuddled as to why, it looks like you were miffed at me.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Now I'm confuddled as to why, it looks like you were miffed at me.


Not at all Kev. I was just pointing out some of the reasons I do not like having to do the flying back and forward - its an 'ache', but in the ar*e, not the arms.>

I was much happier when we were just able to drive directly home in the MH - much more relaxing.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Not at all Kev. I was just pointing out some of the reasons I do not like having to do the flying back and forward - its an 'ache', but in the ar*e, not the arms.>
> 
> I was much happier when we were just able to drive directly home in the MH - much more relaxing.
> 
> Geoff


Ah I see, so easy to get context confused in type


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

In these digital days I am surprised that the loader has not been picked up as it travels along roads that have the number plate recognition cameras on, can the police put car transporters into the system around the area where it was stolen and from that this kind of vehicle would be flagged up, and maybe footage of the various transporters would show yours with the van on the back and the number plate.

Or is it when you want "Big Brother" there isn't one or maybe there never was?.:wink2:

ray.


----------



## stealthmode (Sep 27, 2015)

*Theft is so invasive*

I just read through this thread.
Firstly, I am SO sorry to read the shocking news of the MH getting nicked.

This next bit will not help you this time out but when you get a replacement think about this as a good safety measure.

To all reading this you can all reduce the risk of this from ever happening to you.
It will cost you an initial outlay of approx. £150-£300 then a yearly subscription which is for the tracking company to keep tabs on your vehicles box. (about £100-£200 per year).
They only use the tracker information when it has been asked for by the owner or someone for the purposes of theft.
So don't think the companies are singling you out to track your every move yet.

Yes, it's like big brother watching but this part I don't mind if it shows I spent a night at the roadside in Scotland, then next day It was shown my tracker was located in South Devon.
You can get different coverage's for different countries and destinations.
Also shop around and look at all the different types of trackers out there.

I know one of my friends has a contract iphone hidden on his motorbike with a constant power supply and he uses what I think is called find my phone.

There are various systems out there to help lesson the thieves getting far with your property.

I have also put your reg number and vehicle type out to everyone I know in my address book.

Also unfortunately the police will downgrade this to NOT of interest as no humans were harmed.
They will only do an initial report, which will satisfy your insurance company, a quick line of inquiry and then it will be logged and forgotten about.
You will have to do as much of the polices work as you can because lately the UK police are not here to solve theft any more as it takes too much time and paperwork for them to care.
I say this about the police forces across the UK with truth and proof thanks to our political elite, still don't tell them this or you will be done for some sort of hate crime.

http://www.tracker.co.uk/for-your-vehicle/car-tracking/

There are lots, this is only one single company website offering this.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Found our replacement van, well at least the van, a number of them around and just wondered if any one had views on Webbs in Reading, good or bad. We have only ever dealt with the dealer from which we bought this van and they were excellent. 

Thanks again for all your support and great ideas looking ahead and in foresight. 

Mandy


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,


Good to hear you have found a replacement and will soon be back out there again.


We bought our used Rapido from Webbs in Reading.


There were a couple of little niggles during the year's warranty, for a couple of them we were able to take the van back to them (we live in Devon).


The electric motor went in the passenger's window and they ordered and forwarded the part to our mechanic in Devon.


Everyone we spoke to were all very helpful and we didn't have any hassle with them not wanting to carry out any of the work, we would use them again.


Have fun with your new motorhome!


Debbie


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

*Stolen Van update -*

I know it must be me but I cannot find my last thread I started on this so if someone wants to put them together that's fine. 
Not much of an update but I know it can be frustrating when people want to hear.

No van, no reports of van, police put it on social web sites and the like but nothing.

7 weeks this week and nothing so far from insurance, had loss adjuster last week after we complained that we had heard nothing. He took statements, made us feel so guilty for loosing it. Rang them yesterday and we should get an offer early this week.

Have put deposit on another van, they need it for next 3 weeks so that has given us a bit of time for money to come through. Just hope its enough, should be according to loss adjuster but who knows.

Thanks again for all your support as always,

Mandy x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you have movement at last.

Here is a link to the original thread (click your avatar name and go to find more posts) http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20...home-has-been-stolen-kettering-northants.html

I'll report the thread and hopefully it'll be sorted out for you.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

7 weeks is unacceptable in view.!!!

Time to get a bit stroppy with your insurance company. The best advice I can give is to try and find details of similar vehicles to yours that are for sale. You will then have an idea of the current market value so you have some ammunition when the insurance company try to fob you off with a derisory settlement. Remember the insurance company are NOT your friends, they are a business who are trying to maximise the profits for their shareholders so they will try and pay out as little as they can get away with.

Forewarned is forearmed (as far as value of your van is concerned) !!! 

Good luck and, unless you consider their first offer to be reasonable, reject it!! 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> 7 weeks is unacceptable in view.!!!
> 
> Time to get a bit stroppy with your insurance company. The best advice I can give is to try and find details of similar vehicles to yours that are for sale. You will then have an idea of the current market value so you have some ammunition when the insurance company try to fob you off with a derisory settlement. Remember the insurance company are NOT your friends, they are a business who are trying to maximise the profits for their shareholders so they will try and pay out as little as they can get away with.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if the rules have changed, but I was burgled back in the 90s and the appointed loss adjuster was totally useless, so I complained and I was told I could appoint my own which I did, and the affair was concluded to my satisfaction and for quite a lot more money than the other adjuster was recommending.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Just over two years ago, our van was stolen. We were insured with Saga and as the van was stolen from our home following a burglary with a smashed door and keys taken from inside the hose. Saga paid up in full, four weeks to the day after the theft. The paperwork claims for items inside the van took ages to recall and dealing with both the van insurance for the vehicle and its fixtures like Solar panels, Gaslow etc and with the household insurance for all of the contents down to clothes, knives and forks, electric toothbrush created a huge list. The latter list was so long that the insurance man agreed to pay out £2000 as a flat maximum claim figure. The van fixtures needed evidence of receipts in greater detail.
We lost out on sentimental items in a bigger way than we expected but the cash figure was absolutely fair.

Alan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Still nothing of the van or the money, still dragging their heels with one excuse after the other, blaming loss adjuster, then it has to go to scanning centre and they can't read it for 24hur , then someone has to approve it , then someone x 2 have to do bank draft then that can take up to 5 days to clear. Not looking good for the 2nd Dec is it. Still we live in hope, dealing with them through the complaints dept now, 8 weeks and counting.!! 

Mandy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Time to start muttering things like "Insurance Ombudsman" and "Financial Conduct Authority" to the insurance company.

Would you kind enough to name and shame the insurance company (so we can all be sure to avoid them at renewal time)

Andy


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I would second Mrplodds sentiments please offer some indication of who your insurers are (indiscreetly of course) forearmed is forewarned. :frown2:

M


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Still nothing, was told we would be made an offer on Fri or Mon - yet again no call - rung them again, told this time the guy doing it is in a meeting but they have asked him to prioritise it as we have plans to leave the country in new one a week tomorrow. Not holding my breath, will be 8 weeks tonight since it went. 

I speak to complaints dept , I end up apologising for bothering them and sounding fed up, they are all very nice and say just what they think u want to hear, most of them don't sound old enough to be wearing long pants yet! 

Fed up now! 
Mandy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

i think it is way past being nice time, mrplodd is correct, now is the time to start mentioning the ombudsman, in fact i would contact them and complain.
Who is this useless insurance company.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're thinking of putting ours back on the road soon, I don't want to use this useless outfit, so could you please PM those who've asked for the company to be named me included, this way they cannot know if you've informed anyone or not so cannot affect your claim not that it would any way I think.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

When we had a similar problem we were told by trading standards to write one more time and give them an ultimatum date of two weeks before you will contact the ombudsman. This worked so I think as has been said you'll have to get tough. Don't bother to phone either.
Good luck.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just to keep you up to date, insurance finally came through after 9 weeks and ended with strongly worded letter about viral and it seemed to work. Picked up new van yesterday - my birthday so nice day to do it - first trip out next week to E. Yorks delivering Christmas gifts. Thanks for all your support. 

Got more or less what we wanted, got the entire amount for internal items. It meant the van cost us around £1000 a year since we had it so not bad considering how many holidays a year we have from it not including all the weekends away. 

Mandy x


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. Enjoy yourselves. Have a good Christmas.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Glad you have got things sorted, although it took a long time. Get out there and enjoy your new van.

Sue


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Just to keep you up to date, insurance finally came through after 9 weeks and ended with strongly worded letter about viral and it seemed to work. Picked up new van yesterday - my birthday so nice day to do it - first trip out next week to E. Yorks delivering Christmas gifts. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Got more or less what we wanted, got the entire amount for internal items. It meant the van cost us around £1000 a year since we had it so not bad considering how many holidays a year we have from it not including all the weekends away.
> 
> Mandy x


Congrats on your birthday Mandy. Many happy returns. Mine was the 11th. Wishing you well to drive your new van and better luck this time!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wasgoinon!!

I just got a email notification for this thread, which seems a tad late :roll: but the text of the post is different to what is in the email, which is about wireless tracking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I saw it on the front page Kev, Tried look at the last post of the thread but it had gone.


Looks like whoever it was has withdrawn the post. Possibly because it was in the wrong thread?


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it was in the right place considering the contents, but yes, that would explain it


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

Simple explanation.
A spammer posted on the thread and was reported by a member. The post was then removed by one of the forum staff.
The post generated an Email before removal so anyone subscribed to the thread would have been notified of the new post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah I see, can you fix the other issues as quick.

I've saved the info in the email in case anyone needs it via PM of course.


----------

